# The Official Randy Foye's Rookie Season Thread



## JuX

_Randy Foye_​
I've been waiting to see how he will fare throughout his rookie season. Will he be the best Wolves top pick perhaps since KG? I hope this thread will be used as a discussion on his rookie year. Guys, what's your prediction on him?


----------



## mediocre man

Rookie of the Year..........runner up 

He will score a lot and not a lot of anything else.


----------



## socco

Juxtaposed said:


> Will he be the best Wolves top pick perhaps since KG?


This might be our best pick since KG, I'd probably give the edge to our 1996 1st rounder though. Unfortunately we traded both away on draft night.


----------



## sheefo13

Hopefully he does some great stuff for us...We sure do need it.


----------



## JuX

He probably will start his season warming the seat on bench, hopefully he gets more playing time compared to McCants (cuz of his attitude).


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest

He's a stud in NBA 2k7


----------



## jokeaward

Yeah if Ray Allen counts, that would have been a splendid pick.

For a while we also got about all we could want out of Wally besides good D.. oh well, we'll see on FffffOYE! (sounds funny)

Here's to the new Randy.


----------



## oblivion

I know it's just pre-season but I am psyched to see Foye in action tonight. I got a half-season-ticket package.


----------



## JuX

I'm eager to see what he got for our team.


----------



## Avalanche

17 minutes, 4 points 1/5 and 3 rebounds,.....


----------



## JuX

Casey said he's doing the same thing to McCants, to Foye this season. 

Too lazy to make a specific link, but go to www.startribune.com


----------



## Avalanche

i think foye will develop a feel for the nba game a lot quicker than mccants, hopefully if he does casey will realise and reward him with the minutes


----------



## JuX

> *INDIANAPOLIS (AP)* -- Randy Foye is looking more like a professional with each preseason game.
> 
> The rookie guard from Villanova scored 13 points to help the Minnesota Timberwolves beat the Indiana Pacers 103-87 on Monday night.


Kid has 13 points in 21 minutes. He had 10 in first 2 games vs Milwaukee and Detroit.


----------



## Avalanche

he seems to be adjusting pretty well, nothing outstanding but he looks a bit more comfortable now.


----------



## JuX

> Timberwolves rookie Randy Foye is still learning how to be an NBA point guard.
> 
> So for now, he will have to stick to his strengths.
> 
> Foye finished with no assists Wednesday, but his aggressive drives to the basket down the stretch helped Minnesota escape with a 109-105 overtime victory over the Chicago Bulls at Target Center.


http://www.twincities.com/mld/twincities/sports/basketball/15850281.htm


----------



## dynamiks

why isn't Foye on the floor much???????


----------



## Mateo

Hasn't played well..... meanwhile our second round pick is looking like a steal. Here's hoping Foye improves, I don't want to add another player to McHale's wall o' busts.


----------



## abwowang

6 mins per game... while b.roy looks like an all star already...


----------



## browie

3 games and this is disappointing.  I really wanted him to be R.O.Y. with Ricky Davis on the team he's just not getting the time. I mean the kid was golden in summer ball.


----------



## ehizzy3

abwowang said:


> 6 mins per game... *while b.roy looks like an all star already*...


 :cheers: 

if i was t-wolves fan, id much rather have foye in the game then ricky davis.


----------



## sheefo13

People need to start to look at the situatioon. There is about 3-5 veterans that will be demanding more minutes than Foye... Roy is playing on a deep that is rebuilding and in need of a 2 guard. It would be the same exact story if Roy was in Minny and Foye was in Portland. 
Given time this season, Foye should find a stop in the rotation after Jaric forgets how to play basketball and Hudson gets hurt... Him and McCants will be solid off the bench.


----------



## ehizzy3

sheefo13 said:


> People need to start to look at the situatioon. There is about 3-5 veterans that will be demanding more minutes than Foye... Roy is playing on a deep that is rebuilding and in need of a 2 guard. It would be the same exact story if Roy was in Minny and Foye was in Portland.
> Given time this season, Foye should find a stop in the rotation after Jaric forgets how to play basketball and Hudson gets hurt... Him and McCants will be solid off the bench.


foye doesnt do anything when he plays


----------



## JuX

:whoknows: 

What about Craig Smith?


----------



## Samael

It has been said in a couple of articles that McHale wants to showcase Hudson and Jaric early because he wants to move them soon in order to move Foye up in the rotation. So don't count Foye out just yet but from what I've seen him do so far on the floor he still looks lost. He needs to learn not to be over aggresive on defense to avoid those cheap fouls.


----------



## HKF

Foye is a combo guard who needs the ball in his hands to be effective. He will be a bust, simply because of where he was selected. He should have been picked in the latter half of the first round.


----------



## zagsfan20




----------



## the main event

zagsfan20 said:


>


LOL STOP THE HATE.
A PACK OF ROACHES DOESN'T HALF TO BE A BAD THING


----------



## JuX

Ingore those Blazers fans.

Randy may not get enough playing time, but he got 8 points in a few minutes until the game's over.


----------



## bruno34115

He played well at the end of the game last night. I'd still like him to be more aggressive out there, he still seems very intimidated and timid on offense. When he gets comfortable with the ball in his hands he should be fun to watch.


----------



## JuX

Well, he's starting to come around. He got 3+ days of rest, so he should be good to go for Orlando game.


----------



## Mateo

You could see his talent out there the other night. He just moves quicker and with more control than most guys. He definitely looks like he has a better chance to become a player than McCants.


----------



## Avalanche

last game he did look good.
kid seriously needs to get a few more minutes per game


----------



## PFortyy

i like foye...wouldnt mind him at golden state!


----------



## Avalanche

well the last 2 games hes gotten more minutes and come away with 12 and 13 points from each.


----------



## JuX

I guess time is a factor.

Thank you, Casey.


----------



## Avalanche

Juxtaposed said:


> I guess time is a factor.
> 
> Thank you, Casey.


hopefully foye continues to get bigger minutes in the next few games..
and hopefully 12 and 13 from foye, 2 wolves losses is just a nasty coincidence


----------



## bruno34115

After watching all the games this year (and going to two) its pretty evident that Foye has some skills. They just need to give him the damn ball. Id like to see him handle it more on the second-team as opposed to Troy Hudson, the chucker extroadinaire. Good things happen when he touches the ball, he's got a deadly first step and has gotten to the basket pretty much when ever he wants to. Casey's got to start giving him a lot more minutes and let him develope.


----------



## Avalanche

bruno34115 said:


> After watching all the games this year (and going to two) its pretty evident that Foye has some skills. They just need to give him the damn ball. Id like to see him handle it more on the second-team as opposed to Troy Hudson, the chucker extroadinaire. Good things happen when he touches the ball, he's got a deadly first step and has gotten to the basket pretty much when ever he wants to. Casey's got to start giving him a lot more minutes and let him develope.


definately... foye can produce just as much as anyone else coming off the bench, he doesnt make theteam any worse by being on the floor.. give the kid someminutes and see if he can be an impact player in his rookie year


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

He's had a total of 3 points the last 2 games, this was supposed to be the ROY favorite, right now he looks like a bust to me.


----------



## JuX

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> He's had a total of 3 points the last 2 games, this was supposed to be the ROY favorite, right now he looks like a bust to me.


Have you watched the Wolves this season? No? Thought so. If you do, you will probably find a better reason to as of why he's a, like you said, "total bust".


----------



## JuX

Impressive rally in the 4th quarter by Foye. I wish they have put a highlight of him dunking, dammit. Once again I don't know if this was the time for him.


----------



## bruno34115

Foye is the truth, 4th quarter last night :jawdrop:


----------



## JuX

I'll be damned if he does it again tomorrow night.


----------



## sheefo13

And he does it again...


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Sinc I don't have league pass anymore, what's his game like? Similar to Willie Green? Mike James?


----------



## Avalanche

randy foye is the truth, theres gotta be more minutes per game out there for this guy


----------



## abwowang

he's really aggressive and ambitious. hes got a lot of fire in him which this team really needs. KG is the only one playing with passion... 

foye is bringin it night in and night out. we need to give him minutes.


----------



## JuX

I'm glad with the way things are working out with Foye in last several games. Hope it'll last the rest of this year. People who thinks he'll end up being a bust might will have to reconsider.


----------



## Avalanche

Juxtaposed said:


> I'm glad with the way things are working out with Foye in last several games. Hope it'll last the rest of this year. People who thinks he'll end up being a bust might will have to reconsider.


funny how people label players busts when they are only recieving like 10 mins a game.. theres only so much stats can show.
when foyes out there he looks great... i think by the all star break he may steal a starting spot

OT - SM finally :yay:


----------



## JuX

Avalanche said:


> funny how people label players busts when they are only recieving like 10 mins a game.. theres only so much stats can show.
> when foyes out there he looks great... i think by the all star break he may steal a starting spot
> 
> *OT - SM finally :yay:*


Yeah, just let them talk and. Later, their talks will bite them back in their asses.

BTW, Congrats! You can have your own forum.


----------



## Ruff Draft

Chan said:


> Sinc I don't have league pass anymore, what's his game like? Similar to Willie Green? Mike James?


His game is similar to Wade or Willie Green. He definitely has the ability to move the ball better than Green could ever hope of doing, although I don't think he will ever score as much per game as Wade does. A poor man's Dwyane Wade. :clap2:


----------



## Avalanche

XMATTHEWX said:


> His game is similar to Wade or Willie Green. He definitely has the ability to move the ball better than Green could ever hope of doing, although I don't think he will ever score as much per game as Wade does. A poor man's Dwyane Wade. :clap2:


pretty much, not quite the same driving ability (but who does), jumper is pretty consistant though


----------



## JuX

Just passed the 100 career points milestone with 102 right now.


----------



## DWest Superstar

Juxtaposed said:


> Just passed the 100 career points milestone with 102 right now.


Craig Smith - 134 > Randy Foye 102


----------



## Avalanche

well he made the top ten in the rookie rankings for the first time.... 
meanwhile craig smith has been in them between 3 - 5 since the start of the season


----------



## JuX

DWest Superstar said:


> Craig Smith - 134 > Randy Foye 102


Randy Foye with 187 points > Craig Smith's 185


----------



## moss_is_1

Foye played a very nice game tonight, he finished with 11 points on a bad shooting night but that's not what impressed me it was the 10 assists and only one turnover. He also came up with a huge rebound for us that set up KG's gamewinner.


----------



## Avalanche

the wolves just seem to be winning when foye is on the court, 3rd big game in a row and the 3rd win.
hes not shooting a great % but barely any rookies do, that will come in time.
his speed, confidence and energy in the game is sparking the wolves and helping us win games, keep giving him the big minutes
hes my ROY favourite now, for the first time in the season, if he keeps getting consistant minutes he'll put up better numbers than any other rook


----------



## JuX

December Rookie of the Month - West, then his first double-double... Not bad. Nice.


----------



## Avalanche

was definately nice to see that 10 in the assists column


----------



## JuX

If Randy keeps playing like that, he'll probably on the rookie team but will he start? Answer to come later.


----------



## JuX

> *MINNEAPOLIS (AP)* -- Everything seems to come so easy for Randy Foye on the basketball court.
> 
> His first season in the NBA really has been no different. His ability to get to the rim at will, knock down open jumpers and play good defense earned him NBA rookie of the month honors for December.
> 
> So when he struggles -- as he did Wednesday when he shot 1-for-10 in a 92-91 loss to the Clippers -- it's that much more surprising, serving as a reminder that he is just a rookie for the Minnesota Timberwolves.


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=ap-timberwolves-foyeslesson&prov=ap&type=lgns

This is pro ball and it happens, man. Expect the unexpectedly to happen.


----------



## Avalanche

im expecting the roy/foye back court to start, and have huge 20+ point games at all star weekend


----------



## JuX

Since he was penciled a starter, the team has won first two games then gone downhill to being a mediocre team just for once again. C'mon Randy, play like you deserved the starting spot.


----------



## Mateo

He had a fairly solid game tonight, one of his best all season actually. He's got a pretty complete game, he just isn't aggressive enough sometimes. he needs to look to score more, i'm tired of these 10-14 point games. He's only scored 20+ twice this season.


----------



## Avalanche

foye/mccants look great on the floor together, compliment each others games very well


----------



## Ruff Draft

Avalanche said:


> foye/mccants look great on the floor together, compliment each others games very well


Our future is bright... I hope.


----------



## Avalanche

XMATTHEWX said:


> Our future is bright... I hope.


we'd have to re-sign them both once the rookie contract are up, they will be chased by other teams aswell.
if garnett leaves and the team is still in cap hell u cant picture them staying.

but yes, if we can get a new gm and keep this future back court the future isnt so glum


----------



## Mateo

I like Foye and McCants but neither are very consistent. I'm going to wait until they at least break the 10ppg mark before I say our future is bright. I _do_ like that Foye is a pretty complete player, playing solid defense even grabbing a fair amount of boards for a guard. Craig Smith is better than both of them so far though.

Also consider that we have no more draft picks (1st rounders at least) for a long time.


----------



## JuX

Mediocrity is the best possible word to describe him and his first season.


----------



## Avalanche

Juxtaposed said:


> Mediocrity is the best possible word to describe him and his first season.


hes shown flashes every few games, i think hes gonna have a very bright future. but yes for the guy who apparently the most nba ready he hasnt been spectacular.

like the fact he seems to have that killer instinct at the end of games though


----------



## JuX

Avalanche said:


> hes shown flashes every few games, i think hes gonna have a very bright future. but yes for the guy who apparently the most nba ready he hasnt been spectacular.
> 
> like the fact he seems to have that killer instinct at the end of games though


I would love to see more of it coming out of him, though.


----------



## Avalanche

Juxtaposed said:


> I would love to see more of it coming out of him, though.


 no doubt.
hopefully towards the end of the season if we do in fact end up out of the playoff race we see foyte (and mccants) start to get really heavy minutes and show us what they can do with that court time.
i see a big future for him, its just a wait and see on how fast he develops


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Avalanche said:


> foye/mccants look great on the floor together, compliment each others games very well


Foye as 1, McCants as 2 right? Drive and dish? I don't watch many Wolves games.


----------



## Avalanche

Chan said:


> Foye as 1, McCants as 2 right? Drive and dish? I don't watch many Wolves games.


yeah pretty much, foye isnt what you'd call a stereotypical point guard, but he does enough to handle the ball while the offense sets up.
mccants, when playing well has a great shot, and foye can drive to the hoop very very effectively, especially for a rookie.

its not run as a drive and dish probably as often as it should be, however it could become even more effective as these 2 get more time on court together


----------



## BEEZ

You guys actually want Foye to be your PG of the future?


----------



## Mateo

No, I _want_ Chris Paul to be our PG of the future, but unfortunately he's not on our team, so Foye has to do.


----------



## BEEZ

Mateo said:


> No, I _want_ Chris Paul to be our PG of the future, but unfortunately he's not on our team, so Foye has to do.


Hes not a Point though


----------



## Mateo

He's more of a point than Troy Hudson. He's as much of a point as Wade (who has played point from time to time). That's all that matters. He does an ok job at the position.


----------



## JuX

Randy isn't our true PG.


----------



## JonMatrix

Juxtaposed said:


> Randy isn't our true PG.



He may not be a true PG, but he's far and away the best on your roster at this point.


----------



## JuX

Tell me about it.


----------



## socco

JonMatrix said:


> He may not be a true PG, but he's far and away the best on your roster at this point.


To be honest, he's probably the worst. But it's tough to say, because all 3 are pretty horrible.


----------



## Mateo

I think he's the best, because he at least passes the ball. He's probably the worst player of the 3, but the best point guard, IMO.

I'm tired of reading puff pieces about Foye and how fast a learner he is and such, when he hasn't gotten any better as the season has progressed (he's arguably worse).


----------



## Avalanche

Kings game was rather impressive... 24pts on 9/12 shooting in 25 minutes


----------



## JuX

Avalanche said:


> Kings game was rather impressive... 24pts on 9/12 shooting in 25 minutes


We will not see stats like that from Foye till next season.


----------



## Avalanche

Juxtaposed said:


> We will not see stats like that from Foye till next season.


well hopefully they are a more regular occurance...


----------



## JuX

Yeah, kudos to 2006-2007 season. I'll be waiting on the door till the new season comes.


----------



## socco

Mateo said:


> I think he's the best, because he at least passes the ball. He's probably the worst player of the 3, but the best point guard, IMO.
> 
> I'm tired of reading puff pieces about Foye and how fast a learner he is and such, when he hasn't gotten any better as the season has progressed (he's arguably worse).


I thought Hudson played great in terms of running the offense when he was starting. But that was only like 6 games, and we've seen him do the exact opposite over the years, so you're probably right.


----------



## Avalanche

socco said:


> I thought Hudson played great in terms of running the offense when he was starting. But that was only like 6 games, and we've seen him do the exact opposite over the years, so you're probably right.


I've never minded hudson getting some minutes at back up point, we've seen that he can help the team win games, its just a matter of being able ot manage him on the nights hes off aswell.
he knows KG, Hassel and co really well, he can spark up and score points in bunches too.. as far as im concerned he makes mike james expendable.
having foye/jaric/hudson/wright all able to run the point is good enough if we can land a big.


----------



## socco

NBA.com Rookie Rankings -- March 26, 2007

Ranked #7 as of 3/26/07.


----------



## JuX

He is about to break into 10 ppg.


----------



## JuX

Think he will?


----------



## socco

He needs 14 points against Memphis to do it. Tough call, but I think he'll get it.


----------



## Avalanche

socco said:


> He needs 14 points against Memphis to do it. Tough call, but I think he'll get it.


well that would be good to see at least, having a rookie in his situation come in and average 10ppg is a good sign for this franchise... one of very few good signs, but one none the less


----------



## BEEZ

I like foye, but so many twolves fans seemed to be down on him


----------



## Avalanche

BEEZ said:


> I like foye, but so many twolves fans seemed to be down on him


most wolves fans seem to like the guy, his addition just wasnt enough to really improve the team.
hopefully with development over the off-season and more time with the team he can improve and really shine, he has definately shown potential at times this season.


----------



## bruno34115

I love Randy Foye.


----------



## Mateo

BEEZ said:


> I like foye, but so many twolves fans seemed to be down on him


that's because we were fed with a lot of nonsense about how fantastic of a scorer he is, and you can count his 20+ point games on one hand. we were told we were getting something special, and we didn't.


----------



## Avalanche

Mateo said:


> that's because we were fed with a lot of nonsense about how fantastic of a scorer he is, and you can count his 20+ point games on one hand. we were told we were getting something special, and we didn't.


yeah his hype as the most nba ready player was over-done, and comparisons to wade etc sorta got out of control.
looking back, without the original expectation some had he has had a solid rookie season, and something to build on and look forward to at least.

he'll finish with 10, 2.6, 2.8 so nothing extraordinary but solid none the less


----------



## Mateo

but we don't need just a "solid" player. i'm tired of only getting "solid" players. when are we ever going to get someone who's a true difference maker? it's frustrating for me.


----------



## JuX

Yep, he just scored his 14th points.


----------



## socco

yah!


----------



## Mateo

least he closed out with a good game. now he needs to work on his game all summer. we need him to be a 20ppg scorer next year.


----------



## Avalanche

Mateo said:


> least he closed out with a good game. now he needs to work on his game all summer. we need him to be a 20ppg scorer next year.


realistically thats very unlikely, and if hes scoring 20 its probably more a sign of the rest of the team not performing as opposed to him becoming a star in one off-season.
i expect him to be at 15/4/4 ish pace next season, he'll improve a fair bit and contribute, but i cant see him becoming a star for a few seasons yet.


----------



## Mateo

we won't make the playoffs next year unless someone else steps up big time. that was supposed to be foye. so he needs to work extra hard so that he exceeds expectations.


----------



## Avalanche

Mateo said:


> we won't make the playoffs next year unless someone else steps up big time. that was supposed to be foye. so he needs to work extra hard so that he exceeds expectations.


if we are making a serious push into the playoffs im not expecting the surprise performer to be someone thats here already... but someone just joining the team via trade.

this team is getting shaken up one way or the other, you think KG will stay put if they dont bring in anything to help him?

im with you, i mean i really hope foye can develop quickly over the offseason and come out as a great 2nd or 3rd option for this squad, but i cant see it happening


----------

